

Show HN: Time to give crowdshipping a go? - pacmanche
http://signup.tinycarrier.com
TinyCarrier is a web service that connects travelers and people who have a need to send or receive things. It could be personal stuff like books and clothing, a product that you have someone buy for you because it is not available in your country. Transporting items for other people is not a new concept, we just make it safe, social and global.<p>This is not a package&#x2F;parcel service. Carries will be packing the items themselves in their own luggage. Carrier and requester are responsible for reporting goods in customs. The service will support this with communicate managed information about each location and the service will we ranking and testimonial based similar to AirBnB and Couchsurfing.<p>We will eventually be providing an API to allow for blogs, apps and curator services to make use of it as well.<p>For people thinking: commercialisation of drug mules, silk road, etc. In stead of thinking that everyone are criminals, try think that they are not (because their aren&#x27;t) and think about the benefits.
======
pedalpete
How will this site prevent travellers from being used as drug-mules? I'd be
very cautious of carrying goods for somebody else on a flight.

The answer may be the 'community ratings' but how often does somebody need
something shipped internationally? I doubt it is often enough.

I currently live in Australia, and I can get anything I want from Amazon,
shipped fairly cheaply (for things that I want to buy). For my own belongings,
that I've left in Canada, I have to go get them out of storage anyway, and
they're all too big to have somebody put in their suitcase.

I think you're looking at too small a market with too much risk and not enough
repeat business, but I would have said the same of AirBnB.

------
eranation
Had this idea for years, couldn't think of a way to make money out of it, and
also the fear of drug trafficking, the need to clear customs, the need for an
import export license etc.

The idea is nice, I'm an expat so I always ask friends who fly back home to
bring stuff, especially snacks that you cant find here. But making it a
business is really tricky. I would gladly use such a service if it caches up,
but I don't have the energy to invest in finding how to do it right.

